# Masturbation and DP



## Not Human (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi

I masturbate every day once or twice

i want to know if i stop it will that be my cure for Dp and the other disorders ?

or it has no Effect on my DP/DEPRESSION/ANXIETY ?

Thx


----------



## LostTheRealness (Jun 7, 2015)

Try it. You have only more power and feel better because of your testosterone. And you are not needy for girls when you not masturbate. For 1-2 weeks


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> i want to know if i stop it will that be my cure for Dp and the other disorders ?


I would say: No.


----------



## technokush (Jul 19, 2009)

All men masturbate. Not all men have DP. That is your answer.


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

No it wont be your cure, but if you stop masturbating everyday and stop seeing porn everyday you will start, with time, feel better i talk to my self i used to masturbate everydag and spend 1 and a half hour each day searching for porn and when i decide to stop i started to feel a little better i dont know why maybe its because the testosterone increase a bit.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Cutting out pornography and/or masturbation will by no means cure you. However, it may definitely act as a catalyst. Sexual energy can be incredibly powerful, if you channel it properly. Instead of masturbating once you get the urge, use that energy towards positive outlets.

Once I cut out the porn and masturbation, I noticed my moods level out. I have quite the primal outlook on the whole topic, and believe we should only experience orgasm with another person who we feel a connection with.

These people are saying no, and I respect that, but why not try it out for yourself? You have nothing to lose and who knows, it may work wonders for you.


----------



## Pollyanna. 3098 (May 23, 2015)

keep trying, what have you got to lose, let us know how things work out NH ok


----------



## Steve Skafte (Jul 30, 2015)

Pornography, I found, as a teenager, was a element that made human experience just drift further and further into the alien and distant for me. It was tied to masturbation, like I'm sure it is for most men, but I actually think that masturbation on its own has a good effect. It serves as self-connection, bridging gaps of tension and emotional distance. I think it can do a lot of good for personal identity.

Pornography... not so much.


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

technokush said:


> All men masturbate. Not all men have DP. That is your answer.


That sounds like it should be part of a riddle lol


----------

